# Abu Dhabi Forum



## lisajoneseey (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Maybe this message is of more interest to the moderators.

Is there a reason why we dont have an Abu Dhabi Forum? Ive noticed a lot of people using this forum are based in AD and are asking AD questions. 

Maybe this question is relevant now that a lot more people are heading to AD due to the ecenomic situation in Dubai.

Any one else feel its about time for an AD forum?

Just a thought I dont want to rock anyones boat.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If you notice at the top of the page, it does say Dubai or anywhere else in the UAE.

If we had a Dubai and an Abu Dhabi one, would those in Ajman want one and then RAK, Sharjah etc.

The description did just used to say Dubai, so at least it is an improvement


----------

